# Best Upbeat Classical Pieces



## Requisition

Hello all,

My favorite pieces of music are those that are fast and upbeat, the kind of music that fills you with energy and gets you going(perfect for playing Starcraft ). Some of my favorites are Sabre Dance, Hoe-Down, Trepak, Dvorak's Allegro, Firebird, Rage Over a Lost Penny, etc. The classics that everyone, even none classical fans, are aware of. 

What are some of your favorite exciting classical pieces?


----------



## Frasier

To name a few:
Revueltas: Sensemaya (Bernstein)
Tchaikowsky: Symphony 6 Scherzo (Karajan/EMI)
Shostakovitch: Symphony 10 2nd movement (Karajan/DG)
. . .(maybe the last movement, too)
Saint Saens: Symphony 3 Part 2 (Ormandy/Philly/Murray)
Orff: Carmina Burana - III Cours d'Amour (Ormandy/Philadephia)


----------



## SuperTonic

Ginastera - Estancia, 1st, 3rd and 4th mvmts
Saint-Saens - Danse Bachanal from Samson and Delilah
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring (certain parts of it anyway)
Verdi - Dies Irae from the Requiem
Pretty much anything by Rimsky-Korsakov

Okay, maybe they're not all upbeat, but definately energetic!


----------



## Ravellian

Tchaikovsky Symphony numero 4, 4th movement. I love this movement so much
Prokofiev Sonata numero 7, 3rd movement
Rachmaninov Piano Concerto numbero 3, 3rd movement
Adams Short Ride in a Fast Machine


----------



## Aramis

Not that I would be lazy but I respect composers too much to recommend classical music for someone that will call it epic songs and play starcraft with it on the background. Condemn their music for such ungrateful fate? Naaa. 

Putting any recommendations in this thread is so incredibly pointless that it's worse than not worthwhile, it's slothful.


----------



## Requisition

I'm not sure I understand. I didn't not call anything epic. What is wrong with listening to music while playing Starcraft?


----------



## Ukko

Aramis said:


> Not that I would be lazy but I respect composers too much to recommend classical music for someone that will call it epic songs and play starcraft with it on the background. Condemn their music for such ungrateful fate? Naaa.
> 
> Putting any recommendations in this thread is so incredibly pointless that it's worse than not worthwhile, it's slothful.


 Well la de da.

I have no idea what 'starcraft' is, and please don't tell me. I entered this thread to recommend Beethoven's Op. 80 as one of my 'upbeat' favorites, and by golly I did. I doubt that I could play any game while listening to it anyway.


----------



## Weston

If you play classical music in the background like so much wallpaper you're supposedly just a poseur. You're supposed to give it your undivided attention, sweat buckets over trying to perceive every nuance, and be in constant torment because no one else understands true beauty the way you do.

So to relieve that torment with upbeat music, I go for baroque.

For example Handel's organ Concerto No. 14, last movement (which I cannot find on You Tube so here's another one almost as upbeat):





Or almost any Domenico Scarlatti sonata, e.g. the Sonata in G major, K455. I love all the fast modulations in Scarlatti, especially at the 2:14 mark in this (rather slowed down) version:





Outside of baroque, I may as well mention the Beethoven scherzos from some of his symphonies. I like the scherzo from Symphonies No. 3 and No. 9.

This week at work I was listening to Poulenc's Sextet and found parts of it very upbeat -- or at least fast paced and whimsical.





I'm sure I could think of a hundred more given time.


----------



## djmomo17

Here's a few quick favs that come to mind for exciting/tense classical

Shostakovich 10th String Quartet Furioso movement

Stravinsky - Firebird Infernal Dance...

Bartok - Allegro Barbaro (solo piano version)
I loved this so much I made a "guitar battle" version using MIDI just for laughs

Prokofiev - Scythian Suite - Dance Of The Pagan Monster 

Beethoven 4th movement finales to Symphonies 8 and 7 both rock.


----------



## Sid James

I don't mind if other people use the classics as "wallpaper" - fine by me. Not everyone is interested in music to the same level as some of the "hard core" people.

There's plenty that I can think of, but a cd that a colleague at work loaned to me recently has some of these upbeat type classics. It was put out by our very own ABC here in Australia, and is meant to accompany people on vigorous walks or runs. Here's the cover, and it is available on Amazon. Chock full of Aussie classical musicians strutting their stuff:


----------



## Requisition

Weston said:


> If you play classical music in the background like so much wallpaper you're supposedly just a poseur. You're supposed to give it your undivided attention, sweat buckets over trying to perceive every nuance, and be in constant torment because no one else understands true beauty the way you do.


Ah, I see. Well, I don't ever do that to any kind of music, so I guess I'm a poseur to all music, not just classical.

Thanks for the suggestions everyone!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ravellian said:


> Prokofiev Sonata numero 7, 3rd movement


WOHHHHHHHH! (Heavy Metal war cry) :devil:


----------



## emiellucifuge

Which Dvorak Allegro?


----------



## Dim7

Schubert 9th symphony, fourth movement.


----------



## sara

Final movement of Borodin's 2nd Symphony!


----------



## Pieck

sara said:


> Final movement of Borodin's 2nd Symphony!


I bet the OP haven't been here for a long long time. Next time check thte dates.


----------



## LordBlackudder

That one is a synth but still really uplifting.

I just remember this one:


----------



## alexandrew

Bach: Bouree and Badinerie from Orchestral Suite No.2
Verdi: Dies Irae from Requiem
Saint-Saens: Finale from Carnival of the Animals
Shostakovich: Finale from Symphony No.5
Stravinsky: Infernal Dance from Firebird
Mozart: Dies Irae from Requiem
Sibelius: Finale from Violin Concerto
Dvorak: No.8 from Op.46
Dvorak: Finale from Symphony No.9


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Oh! see this other thread for ideas: A Little Game


----------



## Barking Spiderz

I too like upbeat tunes and for me hard to beat are overtures such as 
Light Cavalry by Franz von Suppe - this is one of those tunes nearly everyone knows without realising it
The Thieving Magpie by Rossini - master of the exciting and uptempo overture
The Bartered Bride by Smetana - hugely rousing piece this
Also Bizet's hard to beat for rousing good fun..
Symphony in C - the whole thing butesp the 1st and 4th movements
Farandole from L'Arlesienne Suite no. 2 - just hear those drums
Carmen - EVERYONE knows most of the tunes here


----------



## tdc

Lately when Ive been in the mood for something upbeat its been Brahms Hungarian Dances. These have been in heavy rotation on my playlist for the last little while.


----------



## whocares

So to the people earlier in the thread who didn't want to suggest music to the original poster: who cares?
I mean, sure, maybe _you_ listen to music with your undivided attention to understand the nuances and intricacies that go into making these masterpieces, but does that mean that's how everyone should listen to it? People listen to, interpret, and feel differently about music, it's not _meant_ to be listened to one way and one way only. So what if he want's to play Starcraft while he listens to classical music? Should he be shunned from the "elite" music because he enjoys video games? I think it's great that he's listening to classical in general. He could be like so many other idiots listening to Lil Jon or Kesha while he plays (or does whatever), but instead he chooses to play upbeat and inspiring music created by geniuses. 
And you say he's "not worthy"? I don't think any of these composers would go so far as to say that someone like this, or anyone, isn't _allowed_ to listen to their music. Next time, instead of playing the roll of an stuck up douchebag, you should encourage him (nicely) that these amazing compositions are good when _and_ when not playing Starcraft.


----------



## Badinerie

Wagner's Prelude act III of Lohengrin always brightens my day up. The first time I heard it was a live performance.I was on a stage seat behind the Brass. My ears were ringing for days! Ravels Piano concerto in G, the first movement is pretty good at cheering me up too, most Ravel does to be honest, Beethoven's 6th wonderfull stuff Aaron Copland Appalachian Spring or Fanfare even...given more time Im sure I can think of more but its late and Im three pints of Kronenbourg in...


----------



## violadude

whocares said:


> So to the people earlier in the thread who didn't want to suggest music to the original poster: who cares?
> I mean, sure, maybe _you_ listen to music with your undivided attention to understand the nuances and intricacies that go into making these masterpieces, but does that mean that's how everyone should listen to it? People listen to, interpret, and feel differently about music, it's not _meant_ to be listened to one way and one way only. So what if he want's to play Starcraft while he listens to classical music? Should he be shunned from the "elite" music because he enjoys video games? I think it's great that he's listening to classical in general. He could be like so many other idiots listening to Lil Jon or Kesha while he plays (or does whatever), but instead he chooses to play upbeat and inspiring music created by geniuses.
> And you say he's "not worthy"? I don't think any of these composers would go so far as to say that someone like this, or anyone, isn't _allowed_ to listen to their music. Next time, instead of playing the roll of an stuck up douchebag, you should encourage him (nicely) that these amazing compositions are good when _and_ when not playing Starcraft.


From your username, I deduce that you signed on with TC JUST to make this post....seriously??


----------



## Lisztian




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

*Ligeti* Concert Romanesc.







Makes me think "Bartók?!?!?"


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Not really classical, but...


----------



## neoshredder

CPE Bach, VIvaldi, Haydn, Mozart, and Handlel come to mind. 1700-1770 basically


----------



## sparsity

Nobody mentioned the Brandenburgs?


----------



## Teamsheltie

*Good for you. That's EPIC!*



Requisition said:


> I'm not sure I understand. I didn't not call anything epic. What is wrong with listening to music while playing Starcraft?


You listen to music anywhere and anytime you like. The blowhard snobs here have no right to criticize you!


----------



## QuietGuy

Bizet's _March of the Toreadors_
Offenbach's Can Can


----------



## Ingélou

The Mazurka from 'Coppélia' by Delibes:


----------



## hpowders

Fourth movement of Tchaikovsky's Fourth Symphony. Total mania!!


----------



## hpowders

Another favorite upbeat piece of mine is L'Isle Joyeuse by Debussy, especially as performed here by the great Sviatoslav Richter.
Builds up to pure ecstasy!


----------

